# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Video du lịch >  Về xứ Thanh ăn chả tôm

## lehniemtin

wWw.didau.org YouTube Player









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.






*Nếu ko chạy vui lòng bấm Play để xem*

Nếu mới nhìn thấy món chả này lần đầu ở Phố Đào Duy Từ, Lê Hoàn, Cao Thắng hay Nhà hát nhân dân (TP Thanh Hóa), bạn sẽ rất ngạc nhiên khi thấy những miếng chả trắng nõn nà được kẹp gọn gàng vào nẹp tre nướng xèo xèo trên bếp than củi lại tỏa hương thơm đặc trưng của mùi tôm ngào ngạt.

Còn nếu là tín đồ của món phở cuốn Ngũ Xã đất Hà Thanh bạn sẽ “tẽn tò” khi nhầm tưởng đây là phở cuốn mini “made in Thanh Hóa”. Nhưng cũng đúng một phân bởi món này cũng có phần “dính lứu” tới phở. Đấy, chỉ mới là cái liếc mắt thôi, món chả tôm đã gợi ra sự tò mò muốn khám phá của thực khách tới cồn cào.
Mời các bạn cùng đến xứ Thanh ăn chả tôm nào!

----------


## mubaohiem

ực ực ực ực ực

----------

